

From Idea (Saturday) to Build (Sunday) to TechCrunch (Tuesday). And Now? - mschenk
http://www.movabletips.com/2012/11/from-idea-saturday-to-build-sunday-to-launch-monday-to-techcrunch-tuesday-and-now.html

======
mbenjaminsmith
I punched through a dozen or so and 100% of those were rhetorical.

You need to combine it with some NLP like Kevin's doing here:
<http://reviewsignal.com/webhosting/>

~~~
dutchbrit
I had a lot of rhetorical questions too. Also, Kevin's solution is not 100%
waterproof - just looked through some "negative reviews" for ServInt and they
weren't exactly negative. Maybe you could build a bayesian filter of some
kind? (I'm not sure how Kevin filtered his reviews exactly?)

~~~
ohashi
Kevin here. No, it's not perfect and never will be. I definitely use a
bayesian classifier in our process among other things.

That said, if you see mistakes, please flag them! My system does get smarter
with more data, so when people flag mistakes for us to correct, it makes a
difference both immediately and in the long run.

If you have any other thoughts/critiques/ideas please feel free to let me know
:)

~~~
dutchbrit
No, thats perfect, it'll get better by time if it learns :)

------
tucson
I got 5 questions in a row like 'Do you want to meet there at that time?'
which were direct twitter messages to specific people. This needs more
filtering as others have commented.

It bugs me to see this on TechCrunch and HN when there are great submissions
that did not get such opportunity (example:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4804373>).

------
relix
Very impressive Maarten.

I especially like your localisation efforts! The unique URL's fitting for each
language are amazing. Do you feel this is a big boon to spread fast? Are you
yourself a good speaker of those languages, or did you ask external help for
the translations/domain name suggestions?

~~~
mschenk
I speak Dutch, English and reasonable French. For German and Spanish: Google
translate to the rescue :-)

~~~
kleiba
To be honest, the German site (dufragst.es) reads exactly like that ;-) You
might want to look into getting some translation help, some parts of the site
sound quite unnatural.

------
meaty
To shuttering next Friday if the current trend on here is adhered to.

~~~
neurotech1
That is pessimistic to say the least. Time will tell how much traction it
receives, and next steps for the project.

------
weisser
I really like the idea. 30 seconds is intense and turns it into a game. A way
to "cheat" is to hit reply and if you aren't signed into Twitter a window pops
up with whatever you have typed in so far and gives you an infinite amount of
time to finish your response.

I answered 1/1 questions and it was about vibrato when singing. Now I'm having
a discussion about it. Happy to help this person learn to improve their
technique.

------
8ig8
Direct link to subject site:

<http://youasked.it/>

------
alt_f4
to bragging to HN (Friday)

------
MicahWedemeyer
Great idea and execution.

Still, I'd really recommend ditching the ad at the bottom and focusing on
perhaps a single call-to-action, like following on Twitter or liking on
Facebook. I know it's tempting to try and monetize something like this but
overall the ads and share buttons just kind of junk it up.

------
hmexx
Both the idea, and how fast it all came together, is awesome. Great job!

I wonder what twitter's reaction will be if this keeps growing, considering
all the recent talk about them being hostile towards people making the most
out of their API.

------
cocoflunchy
Did the app hit the Twitter API limits? I can't see any questions...

------
ccleve
So how did you build it? What programming language, what tools? Where hosted?
This is a very impressive project for only one day of work, so give us the
details.

------
pkhamre
Great idea! Keyboard shortcuts for the interface would be really nice, since I
end up "nexting" a lot of questions before I tend to find one I want to
answer.

------
jordn
Neat! Feel a bit awkward tweeting at strangers though.

~~~
Evbn
It is just like HN posting at strangers.

------
jcfrei
nice to see this idea being picked up again. I had a similar idea quite a
while ago (early 2010), although I didn't build it on top of the twitter API
(which in retrospect might have been better). <http://askcue.com> is still
online and you can anonymously ask questions. btw. it seems that the site
doesn't work atm.

------
kami8845
nice idea but right now the implementation is full of fail. I got 5 questions,
none of which I could answer (directed at their friends / rhetorical) and then
I got asked if "this was fun" and to tweet about youasked.it

Please make sure that the user actually answers a single question before
asking them to tell their friends how much fun they're having.

------
level09
I wonder how they are not hitting the twitter API limits, probably fetching a
whole bunch of questions and caching them ..

------
dutchbrit
Goed gedaan Maarten! Building a product in a weekend is always very cool, but
to get on TechCrunch too is even better!!

------
jeromegv
The link to the French question page is not working <http://repon.se>

------
crucio
It would be good if you let us see what others have posted as responses -
especially if they're funny!

~~~
wilfra
you can see replies on twitter...

i have gotten two so far:

'shut up' and 'thank you!'

------
polynomial
My question: "What do they call turkeys in Turkey? #hmmm"

(You have 30 seconds to answer.)

------
ishener
really liked it. just one thing: i'm not a native english speaker, so it takes
me a little more time to tweet an answer. would be nice to have the timer to
halt when typing...

------
smogzer
you should define some filters for the target repliers and to notice that is a
real question. e.g. #q.code.java .

Listeners/repliers would subscribe those.

------
nurik
I love it

------
wilfra
pretty fun for trolling strangers tbh

i didn't come across one serious question though. just a bunch of random
nonsense 'where do we go when we die??' 'should i go to sleep???' etc

------
bravoyankee
Monetize, improve, rinse and repeat.

